
The Tyranny of “Warm Introductions” - gnicholas
https://medium.com/@Haje/tyrrany-of-warm-introductions-ff542e500fd4
======
gnicholas
Although I liked the article, I found the title and subtitle to be confusing.
There's no tyranny in warm introductions themselves — it's in the "warm
introduction filter" that VCs use.

The subtitle's reference to employee diversity is a little too nuanced.
Basically he's trying to make the argument: in the same way that we shouldn't
rely on employee referrals if we care about employee diversity, then VCs
shouldn't rely on network-based referrals if they want diversity among
portfolio companies.

